# looking for a pup what is the right age



## GeorgiaGSD15 (Apr 11, 2019)

hello all, im looking to get myself a new puppy.. ive been waiting for years to get back into GSDs..have done a lot of searching and have come across a pup that i very much like.. he has the look im looking for..ive looked into his pedigree..and.. 3 of the other puppies i have looked at..all have the same lineage as this guy. so, i feel like its a sign... plus, this pup is reasonably close to me. and..i didnt actually find him..he was sent to me..so.. its kinda like looking for love in all the wrong places..LOL.. i turn around and there he is! he's caught my eye.. but.. here's the thing. he's 13 weeks!! ive always gotten my pups betweengst 6-8 weeks. that 5-6 weeks difference is crucial IMO for proper puppy bonding time. a lot can happen in 6 weeks with a pup. plus, the mother and father are not on site, there at a different location now. i typically get to meet and greet the parents when purchasing.. but i may not be able to this time round. so, my question is.. is 13 weeks to far out? i really really like the dog. ive talked with the breeder several times now.. i feel good about them as per our conversations which i did not initiate the topic, he and i have very similar backgrounds and thoughts for what type of dog we want or wanted. they do not do show or competitions and what have you..which is fine with me.. i feel like the pedigree is fine by my standards..so what to do.. go or no go!! thats the only thing holding me up at this time.. had i found him at 8 weeks..it would have been a no brainer.. thanks in advance


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

I don't think bonding is an issue, but what kind of exposure, imprinting, socialization, etc. did the pup get during the first 13 weeks is a critical issue. I imported my pup from Canada and couldn't get him until four months of age due the rabies regulations and there have been no bonding issues whatsoever. But he is a very well bred dog and his breeders go beyond the vast majority of breeders in terms of exposure, imprinting, socialization, etc. They were firing blanks in the house next to the pups at a few weeks old. They have a zip line with a harness that they send very young pups down. They feed them on four wheelers with the engine running and revved up and then take them on rides. Often, dogs are bought as adults for work, sport, show or breeding and there is not a bonding issue. What is important is what the pup was exposed to during his developmental windows and the quality of his genetics. I heard of one dog that essentially spent the first two years of his life locked in a barn. A breeder went to evaluate the dog due to his desirable bloodlines and the dog was totally confident and solid in his nerves. That is definitely the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## GeorgiaGSD15 (Apr 11, 2019)

very solid points Chip.. thats basically what i meant by the bonding time.. but you sorta covered what i was going for.. im trying to acquire that info as we speak. because it is very crucial..ive just never gotten one at 13 weeks.. and i feel that i may have lost some time with him to get him acclimated to all the noise he will be subjected to on daily basis. i.e, gunshots, utv's, tractors and heavy equipment..etc..etc.. not knowing exactly what hes' been into for the past 6-8 weeks is whats got me. based off the breeders info..ive located his current location and see that he is very much within shouting distance of an interstate..which means he hears the cars and trucks..so, thats a good thing...i think. but hes also in what appears to be either a gated community or a very nice neighborhood..so i would assume he hears other people..pets..etc..as well. as ive stated before.. the only real thing holding me back at this point..is the fact that hes at 13-14 weeks.. and i missed the last 6.. otherwise i'd be posting pics of him...lol


----------

